# Hydroponic Fodder Experiment



## PkFarmer (Jul 16, 2020)

Hydroponic fooder experiment with barley seeds in Lahore temperatures.

This experience is quite good but not ready for production or for animals because of fungus issues.

Due to high temperatures and less humidity in Lahore this experiment takes 2 week instead of 1 week and fungus occur from day 4 which is majorly because of high temperatures.

100 grams barley is used and now it’s 600 grams weight fooder.

If ideal situation produced for production it can enhance animal growth and complete the natural desires of animal food.

Courtesy: PkFarmer


----------



## Ballya (Jul 7, 2020)

Great sharing.


----------



## PkFarmer (Jul 16, 2020)

Ballya said:


> Great sharing.


Thanks for your appreciation


----------



## Red Rock (Aug 24, 2020)

I relay like Hydroponic fooder experiment, thank you for sharing!


----------



## PkFarmer (Jul 16, 2020)

Red Rock said:


> I relay like Hydroponic fooder experiment, thank you for sharing!


Thank you so much for your appreciation


----------

